# Head Tilt: Causes and Treatment



## Carolyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Since Wry Neck or "The Head Tilt" is a huge fear of mine, I thought I'd bring it out into the open and see what you folks have to say.

I hope Gabby will contribute to this thread, as she has a rabbit with Wry Neck and has nursed Brice from a 6:00 tilt to a 2:00 tilt. 

The more we learn now, perhaps the better we can battle it. 

I came upon this summary in my readings and I really liked it. It's a short list of some of the causes of the head tilt. I'll start us off with that.



-Carolyn


* * * * * * *

Some of the possible causes of head tilt (known as wry neck) are:

1) Middle/Inner ear infection. 

2) Stroke

3) Trauma. Such as a blow to the face, neck or head can cause an injury to the brain which can cause the rabbit to have a head tilt. Trauma even could result from a panic reaction. Depending upon the severity of the trauma, an anti-inflammatory might be helpful to speed recovery.

4) Cancer

5) Cervical muscle contraction. A 'muscle spasm' may cause a temporary head tilt.The situation will resolve itself once the muscle is relaxed.

6) E. cuniculi. A parasite. Signs preceding a head tild caused by E.cuniculi are tripping, dragging feet, tipping over. The symptoms may appear and then vanish for weeks or months prior to the head tilt.

7) Cerebral larva migrans. Round worms that live in the intestines of raccoons and skunks. A rabbit may acquire eggs from these works by eating grasses, food, or bedding contaminated by feces. There's no known cure for this.

8) Intoxication. This could be caused by ingestion of lead found in paints, imported pottery, or ingestion of a toxic plant such as the whoolly pod milkweed.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2005)

Pasturella... that dreaded thing... ruptured ear drum, fluid on the inner ear.



good collection, of causes as well as possible treatments. and one mustremember to find the cause to be able to treat it correctly.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 24, 2005)

Greetings Gabby, 

Is one cause more treatable than another?

Does a rabbit have more of a chance with an inner ear infection as opposed to another on the list?

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Greetings Gabby,
> 
> Is one cause more treatable than another?
> 
> ...


certainly, and it also depends on how early you catch it, ones with aless severe tilt, tend to be "more cureable" than ones with a moresevere tilt. 

Buns with a trauma to the next tend to retain the full tilt, they just learn to adapt to it. 

some are very tempory, like a pulled muccle that resolves itself, whileothers like an inner ear infection take a while to treat. 

Some can be and often are fatal. 

Buns can come back from a stroke, lots of physical pherapyhelps, a great thing if a bun will tollerate it isaccupuncture. massages, and i have heard warm baths, where you "floatthe bun in water", keeping the head afloat with your hands, recomendedto be done by 2 people incase bun panics. 

polyps in the ear can be another reason, they would require surgery. 

Sometimes parasite take a heavy hitting with drugs to get riddof them. 

Oh leisions on the brain, and other nerlogical problems could cause it.


----------



## Gabby (Jan 24, 2005)

One thing a person shoud remember, treat as soonas possible, the soner you start treatment, the better the chances yourbun will makeit.

if you notice something that just isn't right with the way tey holdtheir head or they show the slightest abnormal unballence(not talkingabout the clutz buns out there) to keep a hawks eyes on the bun, and tonot walk but run to the nearest place that can help you. 

ears swabs if possible, radiographs, blood drawn, and anything thatmight help ddecide the determining factor of the cause is well worthit, because if you treat for the wrong thing you are just wastingvalueable time... almost all buns with head tilt loose an interist ineating, do not let this fool you into thinking they have given up, helpthem get by and you hopefully will be rewarded with a bun who pullsthrough in the end. And also do not torment yourelfif they do not pull through, because there is a large numberof faltalities in head tilt, much is still not understoodabout it.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 24, 2005)

Depending on the cause and treatment, I've had some completely recover -- and others not  

Pasteurella appears to cause the most advanced symptoms, and the mostdifficult to treat. This may lead to secondary infections andthe immune system weakens and may be the cause of E. cuniculipopulation explosions sometimes associated with head tilt. 

Excessive use of antibiotics can also lead to "super germs" that are resistant to antibiotic treatment.

Pam


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jan 24, 2005)

I've only had one rabbit come down with wry neck.She was fine one day.. and the next day she was at 8:00... rollingaround and couldn't stand up at all! I decided she was too far gone andfor being 3 yrs old and a retired brood doe it was just best to put herdown. It was a hard decision but on that had to be done for her health.:?That rabbit had me crying cause I felt so bad for her. I'mnormally very strong when it comes to putting animals down because Iknow whats best for them and their health. Wry Neck is awfulto watch a rabbit go through. :X


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2005)

Carolyn, thanks for starting this topic. I tooworry about head tilt, and as there are so many causes, I think to beforwarned is a good thing - Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you so much for your help in teaching us, Gabby and Pam. 

I've already learned some valuable information from what you've shared in this thread.

Jan, I too, don't like to think about it, but it's best to bring it outinto the open than run from it. At least when we hear thingssuch as Gabby said - to run to the doctor, not walk - it's key becausenow I will do just that and not question myself.

-Carolyn


----------



## bluebird (Jan 25, 2005)

I have been told there is a drug that stops theparasites from migrating to the brain stopping one cause of wryneck,Ivomec given every three months.bluebird


----------



## pamnock (Jan 25, 2005)

I've found Ivomec to be very effective in some cases.

Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 25, 2005)

What are the different degrees and what exactlydo they mean? In the various posts I've seen mention of 2:00, 6:00 and8:00. I assume the higher the number the worse the case is. Is it sortof like the face of a clock in compared to the tilt? Only thing I canthink of, not knowing what the numbers stand for.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

*Stephanie wrote:*


> What are the different degrees and what exactly do theymean? In the various posts I've seen mention of 2:00, 6:00 and 8:00. Iassume the higher the number the worse the case is. Is it sort of likethe face of a clock in compared to the tilt? Only thing I can think of,not knowing what the numbers stand for.




Yes, the tilt of the head is the way it would be read on a clock. 

I've also heard that Ivermectin works in some cases -largedoses of it and assuming you're treating the correct cause of the tilt.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 25, 2005)

Example: This is a picture of Brice with a 2:00 head tilt. 

For more information about Brice and his and Gabby's miraculous battleto this horrible disease, refer to:http://hometown.aol.com/savagerabbit/Brice.html









-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 25, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Example: This is a picture of Brice with a 2:00 head tilt.
> 
> For more information about Brice and his and Gabby's miraculous battleto this horrible disease, refer to:http://hometown.aol.com/savagerabbit/Brice.html
> 
> ...


AWW there's my wittle mon


----------



## Gabby (Jan 25, 2005)

*pamnock wrote:*


> Depending on the cause and treatment, I've had somecompletely recover -- and others not
> 
> Pasteurella appears to cause the most advanced symptoms, and the mostdifficult to treat. This may lead to secondary infections andthe immune system weakens and may be the cause of E. cuniculipopulation explosions sometimes associated with head tilt.
> 
> ...


tHat is one reason why it's important to know what is causingthe head tilt, so the right drug is used, and not abused.Also, that people remember to use the drug as long as theyare instructed to do so, because stopping when the symptoms dissapearcan cause them to come right back with a vengence.


----------



## gjsara (Jan 25, 2005)

i reamember reading his story it made me cry!!!! hes tooo cute!!

sara


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 25, 2005)

He's my hero is Brice  - Jan


----------



## Stucilme (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear that. My mini lop,Bubba, has a recurrent tilt. He is on his fourth goaround. He usually recovers in about a week or two.He loses no interest in food and eats well. The earlier hegets on antibiotics the lesser his symptoms. If treated inthe first day, he doesn't have any falling over or circlingincidents. He just started penicillin last night, I havegotten pretty good at giving injections. I am scheduling himfor an MRI at the University of Illinois. He has already beenthrough testing for Ensephelazoia (?sp) a brain parasite that most bunstest pos. for even if not in their system. Thankfully notBubba though. His vet has referred him to the U of I eventhough we drive an hour and half to take him to a great vet, they justcan't do a bunny MRI. Wish us luck. Looks like my$20 impulse bunny is going to be a little more expensive than I told myboyfriend he would be. He's only 2 and has had a broken legtoo. Pray for Bubba. Thanks all. I'llgive you any info. to help you out.:?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Stucilme,

I shall definitely include Bubba in myprayers.



I truly hope he gets better. The little one sure has been through a lot of trial and tribulations.

-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 26, 2005)

*Stucilme wrote:*


> I'm sorry to hear that. My mini lop, Bubba, has arecurrent tilt. He is on his fourth go around. Heusually recovers in about a week or two. He loses no interestin food and eats well. The earlier he gets on antibiotics thelesser his symptoms. If treated in the first day, he doesn'thave any falling over or circling incidents. He just startedpenicillin last night, I have gotten pretty good at givinginjections. I am scheduling him for an MRI at the Universityof Illinois. He has already been through testing forEnsephelazoia (?sp) a brain parasite that most buns test pos. for evenif not in their system. Thankfully not Bubbathough. His vet has referred him to the U of I even though wedrive an hour and half to take him to a great vet, they just can't do abunny MRI. Wish us luck. Looks like my $20 impulsebunny is going to be a little more expensive than I told my boyfriendhe would be. He's only 2 and has had a broken legtoo. Pray for Bubba. Thanks all. I'llgive you any info. to help you out.:?


brice is doing good, it'll be 1 year in march off of meds, he seems tobe stuck in the 2:00 postion. But when he is sniffing intently orchinning things he can straighten his head out. Best of luckWith Bubba's MRI I hope it gives you some answers, and some more hope.He will be in our thoughts.

Oh I should mention his head used to be perfectly upside down.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Was reading this morning that one person treated Wry Neck by injectingpenicillin (meant for pigs!). One shot every day for three days. Theyalso used Sofradex ear drops (for humans) in both ears every day. 

They had to hold the rabbit up so that he could drink and eat, clean him off because he'd been lying in his own muck all night.

The owner didn't see any improvement for two weeks straight, but one morning discovered that the rabbit was up grazing. 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 30, 2005)

Wow, that's interesting. Any idea what the causewas? Wonder what made them try the methods they did, but I guess you'lltry anything to get a result, and, thank goodness, it seems to haveworked for them.- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

Jan,

They were breeders and had a farm. They were members of the Rabbit Breeders Association of Tasmania.

They had checked every rabbit book they owned and those that hadanything about it said there was no cure and it was caused by a middleear infection or a brain lesion. They traveled their own path on thisone. 

I don't know how it worked out in the end though - how long the rabbit lived if it helped the tilt at all.

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Jan 30, 2005)

Isn't penicillin dangerous for bunnies???


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 30, 2005)

I wouldn't try this at home. As I said, not sure what the rabbit's lifespan was in the end. 

I'll try to contact the people, but not sure if they've moved on or not.

-Carolyn


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 31, 2005)

Thank you for the new information. I also liked the list


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 31, 2005)

He is so cute


----------



## Gabby (Jan 31, 2005)

*m.e. wrote: *


> Isn'tpenicillin dangerous for bunnies???


You are not suposeto give it orally, but it can be used by iinjection, and putting insidethe holes left by an abcess(stitched closed of course)


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

*bump*


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2005)

Carolyn : they forgotone , they forgot toinclude the Strep virus , whichcan cause wry neck syndrom .


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for pointing it out, Gypsy!





-Carolyn


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2005)

Your welcomeHon was skimmingthe board and cameacrossed the post , made aquick call to my vet andlisted what you had listed onhere and hetold me they forgot the important one no onelooks for which isStrep virus have i mentioned ILOVE my Vet !!!! lol


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Gypsy!

-Carolyn


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2005)

bows less than gracefully and falls on face lol.


----------



## Stucilme (Mar 22, 2005)

Update on My Bubba. He does have someinner ear damage. His head tilt is very minimal. Hecan hold it completely straight if he really tries. I justtell everyone he is unique. Most people don't even notice thetilt it is so minimal.


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank God, Stucilme. 

Thank you for the good news!





* * * * *





*Carolyn helps Gypsy up* 



-Carolyn


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2005)

Carolyn , My Vet calledme back , little booger wentand did some moreresearch , hecame back withnot only strep butSaph bacteria can get into thebrain also causeingthe tilt , when ilisted to him earlierhe sai yes to all what wasposted here as wellas the parisitesand strep btto call me backWOW now thats a vetto keep lol ( i am iam ) lol he aslo hadencouraging words forDarlin but i will post that in theother thread


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 22, 2005)

I just read about Brice's story!! How sad and touching!! Sorry you had to go through that Gabby!!

But it got me very worried! It seems like rabbits get sickwithout any warning. I know that this may be because they hide symptomsvery well, but in Brice's case, he was fine one day and really sick thenext!! I'm just so afraid that my bun, Cosmo, will be perfectly normalon a night like tonight, and then wake up the next morning withsomething horrible!! I just don't understand how these thingsrandomly happen....I don't want to live in fear! But the goodthing is, the vet I take him to, is a 24 hour emergencyhospital! 

Can anyone calm my fears?

-Vanessa


----------



## Gabby (Mar 22, 2005)

*VNess2010 wrote:*


> I just read about Brice's story!! How sad andtouching!! Sorry you had to go through that Gabby!!
> 
> But it got me very worried! It seems like rabbits get sickwithout any warning. I know that this may be because they hide symptomsvery well, but in Brice's case, he was fine one day and really sick thenext!! I'm just so afraid that my bun, Cosmo, will be perfectly normalon a night like tonight, and then wake up the next morning withsomething horrible!! I just don't understand how these thingsrandomly happen....I don't want to live in fear! But the goodthing is, the vet I take him to, is a 24 hour emergencyhospital!
> 
> ...


alot of the problem lays inrabbits hide their illnesses verywell, part of surval instinct from the wild, sick or injurred animalsget picked off first in the wild. the best bet is be preparedand know you rabbit very well and make the best possible arrangementsin adance, know who is availble to you just incase and then goodnesswill you'll never have to use that. many buns go their entirelives being perfectly happy and healthy, but when they do get sickwatch out. I know that prob doesn't help calm your fears any,but I think it's best to be prepared for what ever the worst could bethen you are not caught offguard.


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 23, 2005)

I know, thanks for your input, Gabby!As I said, though, I have a 24 hour vet less than 15 minutes from myhouse! But it just worries me so much because I have readcountless stories on this forum of people who claim their rabbits are100% healthy one day and so sick the next....

but since I'm out of school right now and still looking for a job, theonly thing I do all day is obsess over Cosmo, I'm constantly cleaninghis cage and adjusting things that he messes up, so I've got a good eyeover him...the first sign of anything, and I'll be at the vets in ajiffy!!

-Vanessa


----------



## Gabby (Mar 24, 2005)

*VNess2010 wrote:*


> I know, thanks for your input, Gabby! As I said,though, I have a 24 hour vet less than 15 minutes from myhouse! But it just worries me so much because I have readcountless stories on this forum of people who claim their rabbits are100% healthy one day and so sick the next....
> 
> but since I'm out of school right now and still looking for a job, theonly thing I do all day is obsess over Cosmo, I'm constantly cleaninghis cage and adjusting things that he messes up, so I've got a good eyeover him...the first sign of anything, and I'll be at the vets in ajiffy!!
> 
> -Vanessa


another question it ask, is if your 24 hr vet has someone on who israbbit savvy all 24 hours. we have a place an hour from herethat is 24 however there isn't a rabbit person on at all times. And ina case where your rabbit would or may needemergency care you want the vet working to know what to do.. becausebeing treated by a non rabbit vet can be worse than notseeing the vet at all. And they wont always tell you.. Somealso will take them in not understand the situation and let the rabbitsit till morning when a rabbit vet is availble..

just a few things to prepare for in advance and hopefully you never need to use it.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 17, 2005)

Bumping this to see if our newer members have anything to add or if anyone has learned of any new news on this subject.

onder:

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 17, 2005)

I think that the 2005 Rabbits USA magazine has an article on it.


----------



## littled (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks for sharing this informative thread... ihave had 3 buns' in my lifetime and until this thread was ratherunfamiliar with this disease... my only question that i don'tbelieve has been covered is if it affects bun's at a certain age? orcan come about at any point in their lifetime depending on thecircumstances?...


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 17, 2005)

My daughter had a little dutch buck thatdeveloped head tilt after having his ear tattooed. It wasimmediately after the tattoo, (no jumping or thrashing, nonoise, he sat perfectly still!) When we were done, he slowly rotatedhis head to about 3:00 and stayed that way. We triedeverything. The vet felt it was trauma induced. Wedid the anti-inflamatories. (Nothing cultured uppositive!) But nothing worked. He was like that forover 8 months, and then he passed away from unknown causes (vetautopsied him and found NOTHING! Still don't understand it.


----------



## littled (Jul 17, 2005)

forgive my misunderstanding- but why would you have the bun's ear tatooed- are you a breeder?...


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, We breed and show. In order toshow a rabbit at an ARBA show, the rabbit has to have an identifyingpermanent tattoo in it's left ear. Imagine 14 white FlemishGiant bucks on the table in front of a judge... how would you be sureyou got your rabbit back? They alllook thesame. But that isn't the only reason I tattoo. Ithelps me keep track of every rabbit I breed and sell. I knowwhere almost every rabbit I have bred and raised is or was.Several years ago, one of my Flemish wound up in a dog pound in NewJersey. Thankfully, a fellow breeder recognized my tattooinitials and I was able to get the rabbit back. It alsoindicates to someone that there is usually a pedigree behind theanimal, indicating purebred. And I always take back anyrabbit I've sold/adopted for any reason. The tattoo indicatesit's of my breeding.

The reason I mentioned it, is because when trauma was listed as a causeof tilt head, this was our first experience with it in all the years wehave been keeping rabbits. 99+% of the bunny's handle thetattooing with no problem. We try very hard to keep it asquick and painless as possible.


----------



## littled (Jul 18, 2005)

ahh got'ch'ya- thanks for explaining- i can't believe the dogpound in nj part! :shock:
btw- that pic of you and and one of your giants is adorable!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 19, 2005)

*BlueGiants wrote:*


> My daughter had a little dutch buck that developed head tiltafter having his ear tattooed. It was immediately after thetattoo, (no jumping or thrashing, no noise, he sat perfectlystill!) When we were done, he slowly rotated his head to about 3:00 andstayed that way. We tried everything. The vet feltit was trauma induced. We did theanti-inflamatories. (Nothing cultured up positive!)But nothing worked. He was like that for over 8 months, andthen he passed away from unknown causes (vet autopsied him and foundNOTHING! Still don't understand it.




What a horrible story. I'm so sorry! Your daughter must have been heartbroken.

I'm so sorry, BlueGiants. :sad:

-Carolyn


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Carolyn. You are verykind. My daughter was very upset. She is 12 andinvolved in 4-H and has tried so hard to do her own breeding andselecting. This was her "pick buck" from the litter(BlackJack). It's so hard for the kids (OK, metoo!) it doesn't matter how many we have... when you lose onefor a dumb thing like this. We do have a great bunny vet,that takes a lot of time with my daughter when she brings in one of herbunnies. And that made it so much easier to have the vetthere to explain everything ('cause she wasn't going to listen tome! I hope she won't blame me for the rest of herlife!) But thanks for the thread and letting me put my 2cents in...


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Will have to ask Rick Stahl what his take onhead tilt treatments. I vaguely remember Buck saying that hehad success with one of his rabbits or one that he knew of withIvermectin, but I could be wrong.

How could my heart not go out to the bunny and your daughter when that happened to your little one. 

-Carolyn


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 20, 2005)

One of the Flemish breeders, Barbi Brown, hashad some successtreating wry-neck caused by EC, withIvermectin. Her website gives some details that are veryinformative. This is the page on Wry-neck:http://www.barbibrownsbunnies.com/ecuniculi.htm

I passed it on to my vet (and no, at the time, we didn't try it with mydaughter's buck because the onset was different). Barbi hasseen a lot of it and tried varies treatments. And has a greatdeal of success with a single steroid treatment and the Ivermec, basedon the theory that the E.Cuniculi is carried to the brain via aparasite that the Ivermec stops. It's something to keep inmind.


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 20, 2005)

Several years ago an ARBA judge/rabbitbreeder/vet, in Maryland, Wendy Feaga observed that a majority of theWry Neck cases she was seeing were due to the cerebral edema caused bymigration of E cuniculi to the rabbit's brain.This wascontrary to the long held belief that Wry Neck was due to a middle orinner ear infection. In 1979 I took a Netherland Dwarf to my vet fortreatment of severe Wry Neck and was given Amoxicillin drops for it.The rabbit was dead two days later. Wendy was prescribing steroids tocounteract the edema, allowing the rabbit's immune system to deal withthe E cunicul infestation. E cuniculi, like Coccidia, are normalparasites in rabbits, at low levels. When a rabbit's sick or it'simmune system is otherwise depressed the parasites can increase innumber and cause problems. Use of Ivermectin can reduce the levels of Ecuniculi but the torticollis (head tilt) will persist until thecerebral edema is alleviated. Steroids such as prednisolone, predisoneand decadron are useful. I believe Wendy prescribed prednisolone at 5mg/kg but can't find her article to check. I have had success giving1%Ivermectin at 400 mcg/kg SubQ weekly until the headstraightens up. I'm currently working on a 3 month old Thrianta buckwith a slight tilt, giving the 2# rabbit 0.1cc SubQ.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

_Very_ interesting, Rick and BlueGiants. Thank you for sharing that.

Rick, please keep us posted on how your little one does that has theslight tilt. Will keep her in my prayers. I hope itworks!!



-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2005)

*Lazyacre wrote:*


> In 1979 I took a Netherland Dwarf to my vet fortreatment of severe Wry Neck and was given Amoxicillin drops for it.The rabbit was dead two days later.


well of course the rabbitdied, as a single dose of amoxi can and often does kill a rabbit nevermind repeted dose after dose.. course not sure what was known aboutantibiotic use in 79, but things have come futher on since.


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 20, 2005)

It may be "of course" to you now, it wasn'tthen, or even 10 years later. The wide spread ignorance among vetsconcerning rabbits and their medical needs prompted my 26 year quest tomake sure my rabbits receive better care. Even while studying for myBSN I was studying everything I could glean on rabbits' needs, whichwas real scarce in those pre-internet days. But I do have a room fullof rabbit health related books now.Now that I've retiredfromcaring forhuman patients most of my attentionis on caring for my rabbits.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

*Lazyacre wrote:*


> It may be "of course" to you now, it wasn't then, or even 10years later. The wide spread ignorance among vets concerning rabbitsand their medical needs prompted my 26 year quest to make sure myrabbits receive better care. Even while studying for my BSN I wasstudying everything I could glean on rabbits' needs, which was realscarce in those pre-internet days. But I do have a room full of rabbithealth related books now.Now that I've retiredfromcaring forhuman patients most of my attentionis on caring for my rabbits.




Thank God youandothers didn't giveup.We wouldn't be where we are today without thestruggles and lessons of the past. I look forward to hearingnews that the one rabbit with the slight tilt straightensup.

Can't thank you enough for sharing what you know and taking the time toteach us. You have taught me a tremendous amount ofinformation about the care and biology of my charges.

Respectfully,
-Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jul 21, 2005)

there was still alot of stupidy in even treatingdogs in the 70's. And I grew up in an area where the nearests vet wasnot to be trusted, you only saw him for vaccines and then generally youtried to go to the clinic they set up at the local fire station so youcould get it cheaper..

we've more or less had rabbits in our family since about 1957..give ortake a couple years, course i wasn't born till the 70's but Ido recall finding info on rabbit health was extreamly hard and limited..

there will always be things for us to grow and learn on, and i don'tthink we will ever have all the answers.. but I am glad that more of aneffort is being made now to study animal health, and not justthe most popular ones either.


----------



##  (Jul 23, 2005)

*Lazyacre wrote:*


> Several years ago an ARBA judge/rabbit breeder/vet, inMaryland, Wendy Feaga observed that a majority of the Wry Neck casesshe was seeing were due to the cerebral edema caused by migration of Ecuniculi to the rabbit's brain.This was contrary to the longheld belief that Wry Neck was due to a middle or inner ear infection.In 1979 I took a Netherland Dwarf to my vet for treatment of severe WryNeck and was given Amoxicillin drops for it. The rabbit was dead twodays later. Wendy was prescribing steroids to counteract the edema,allowing the rabbit's immune system to deal with the E cuniculinfestation. E cuniculi, like Coccidia, are normal parasites inrabbits, at low levels. When a rabbit's sick or it's immune system isotherwise depressed the parasites can increase in number and causeproblems. Use of Ivermectin can reduce the levels of E cuniculi but thetorticollis (head tilt) will persist until the cerebral edema isalleviated. Steroids such as prednisolone, predisone and decadron areuseful. I believe Wendy prescribed prednisolone at 5 mg/kg but can'tfind her article to check. I have had success giving1%Ivermectin at 400 mcg/kg SubQ weekly until the headstraightens up. I'm currently working on a 3 month old Thrianta buckwith a slight tilt, giving the 2# rabbit 0.1ccSubQ.


This is very veryinteresting , I wouldnt havegiven A Stroke athought to be connected withHead Tilt. I have to askastupid question , I realize theparasites will invade as soonasthe system is weakened, but with all theproblems with the Ivermectrin of late, what is the benifit/ down side of using it . Canit create more problems than itcan fix , Canit make the HeadTilt worse or is italways a sucess ?


----------

